
Billionaire Chuck Feeney achieves goal of giving away his fortune - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/sep/19/billionaire-chuck-feeney-achieves-goal-of-giving-away-his-fortune
======
notadog
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24483283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24483283)
(4 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16513124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16513124)
(3 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081804)
(7 years ago)

------
sorokod
As noted by @notadog, Chuck Feeney appeared on HN before, but I think
behaviour like his, deserve the exposure.

